# Warning Signs



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Given my previously mentioned stroke over a year ago has “allegedly” left me somewhat intolerant, therefore in line with Health & Safety legislation my new warning sign has arrived. :grin2:

You have been warned. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha! Who's made the diagnosis Terry?!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well now........the consultant couldn’t say what the impact/damage done by the clot, removed from my brain, would be as there is a damaged area but the exact workings of the brain still alludes them
But the brain expert I live with has diagnosed what the damage is. 😆 😆 I gruffly ask for a second opinion. 😂 

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have "A lovely lady and a grumpy old man live here" on a sign in our garden.

The previous occupants left it for us...and they'd only met me twice!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some smart ex-pat lady gave that notice to my wife before going back to UK. She is dead now but my wife won't let me bin it.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> my wife won't let me bin it.
> 
> Ray.


I wonder why not Ray? ??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just more clutter to add Jean.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha ha! We need one of those signs in this house.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Just more *mutter *to add Jean.
> 
> Ray.


Corrected for you Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have observed that the "grumpy old man" tag always seems to come from lovely? old ladies, I am forced to conclude (from my own experiences) that perhaps there is a connection and that they are not always so "lovely" and that I am mostly perfectly fine when left alone.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I have observed that the "grumpy old man" tag always seems to come from lovely? old ladies, I am forced to conclude (from my own experiences) that perhaps there is a connection and that they are not always so "lovely" and that I am mostly perfectly fine when left alone.


Ah ha, there we have it my perfect defence. Kev who ain't had a stroke as far as I know is being tarnished by the same brush. No doubt there's others, is it possible that all these "lovely ladies" are responsible for turning lovely men into grumpy gits, bitchcraft at work perhaps? :grin2:

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Or perhaps this is why we now know 41 widows and only 2 widowers in our personal circle of friends and family.
Makes you wonder.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I see we have a believer, I believe that the grumpy old man thing started around the time our garages and sheds suddenly got renamed as "man caves" guess who by? not a bloke for sure, at least not a proper one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Or perhaps this is why we now know 41 widows and only 2 widowers in our personal circle of friends and family.
> Makes you wonder.?
> 
> Ray.


Aye, did he jump or was he pushed?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear;3150489I am mostly perfectly fine when left alone.[/QUOTE said:


> Aren't we all Kev?!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have inherited :frown2:


----------

